

High HDD Prices Result in Record Sales at Seagate - viyy
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/seagate-hdd,16221.html

======
Zenst
Sad thing is that since the floods in tailand they have for all extent
manipulated the prices. Even sadder is we all know this and we have had no
choice but to pay for it.

Saddest of all is down the line they will get fined a large sum for price
manipulation and we the consumers will see none of that money back and it will
go to the goverment who already knows this is happening and yet will wait a
bit until they can justify a realy large fine.

Sad cycle of events, but happens again and again. Consumer abused, goverment
sits back and counts the money and then later on collects giving nothing back
the the consumers who were raped.

Who is to blame.

~~~
viyy
We ourselves for doing nothing.

~~~
Zenst
I did something by doing nothing as in not purchasing a new HD since
september. Apart from that what can we do?

